# Friday 2/18/05 Presque Isle



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Well it is confirmed, I am heading up to Presque Isle next Friday and fishing 3 days. I was wandering who all might be up there Friday. Would like to meet up with some new and old faces.

flash------------------------------------out


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

I'll be up there Sat in the early afternoon until sun. I'll shoot you a pm with my cell number.
Sam


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

I'll be up Thursday night and staying until around noon Sunday.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

i will be up with steelhead1 sat morning early till sun

hope you brought your beer drinking arms  

ben i got your # i have never been their so we will see what happens what time does the bait store open  ...........jim


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

I am not sure of the time the bait store opens. I am getting my bait from Falls Outdoor Sports. I am probably bringing 500 waxworms and several dozen minnows. I am sure the minnows will be fine throughout the weekend due to the temp. being on the colder side.

Anyone that has my number can call me Friday night if they wish, I should be able to give a report to them. Maybe even better I give the report to someone and they post it for everyone else in the morning.

Call me the Dick Goddard of fishing....

flash-----------------------------------out


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

Hansons and ABC Bait Stores open at 5:30 a.m. Don't forget to get some maggots. The perch seemed more interested in maggots than the waxworms last weekend. Won't be able to make it for the get together on the 18th but I am going this weekend. I'm sure I will miss a great time ! I will post results/conditions when I return.

Krustydawg


----------



## TxTransplant (Apr 11, 2004)

Kdog....what lot were ya fishing last weekend?

Gene


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

i hope you guys catch catch tons of big'uns! post lots of pics!


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

I'll be going up on thursday night through sunday Hope to meet up with some of the OGF members will be on channel 6-0

Also planning on taking the kids up this weekend saturday & sunday

Geowol


----------



## Longspur (Sep 9, 2004)

I will be up there Saturday and Sunday for sure. Hope to hook up with the gang. Channel #6 or what.

Longspur


----------



## Full_Choke (Apr 13, 2004)

I plan on getting out of Akron around noon on Friday. Planning on being on the ice around 4pm for the late afternoon bite.
Steve


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Hey Full choke, I live in Columbus and am driving up Thursday night. How do you get to Presque isle from Akron. Yahoo maps says to take 71 north to I-271 and the I-90 east. Just wondering if near Akron I should go east on 8 and then North on 79. Thanks.


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

Chopiq
I live southwest columbus and thats the easiest way about 4hrs
71 - 271- 90
geowol


----------



## Full_Choke (Apr 13, 2004)

geowol got it right.


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

Friday 2--11-05 we started out fishing out of the second lot to the left of the Yacht club 18 fow. Caught a few gills and a couple of small perch not much on the camera for the first 3 hours so we decided to move over to the 3rd lot. Pulled the shanties the whole way, with the blustery winds I don't think I will attempt that again. Fished the 3rd lot the rest of the day with 60 nice gill/pumpkinseeds and 10 perch in the 9"-11" range. Ice was 8" and water was clear 15 fow.
Saturday we decided to go out off the second lot again heading SE toward the brown building 15 fow. If anyone is interested in catching Bass through the ice this is the place. We pulled 35 largemouth from 15"-21"(all realeased. All on roxy jigs tipped with waxworm. Just let the bait sit there, any movement and the bass will take off. The bass would come in on the camera in schools of 5-10. What a great fight on light tackle ! Very nice gills in the area also, we kept 60 or so in the 8" range. Not many perch here either, caught 20 or so with 10 going in the bucket. 
I don't know where the perch are, hopefully they will move in the next couple of weeks, but we had no luck finding them in good numbers.
Just an FYI if you need to get a license, get it at Gander Mountain in Ohio. We went to Hansons and he told us they were out of licenses, told us to go up to ABC baitstore to get them. Went up to ABC and all he had was 7 day licenses at $43. ABC said Hansons had them just doesn't want to bother filling out the licenses since they don't make any $ off them. Whatever the case I just want everyone to avoid the hassle and get your license prior to making the trip so it doesn't cut into your ice time.
All in all it was a great trip not many perch but catching all those bass was as an unexpected pleasure. Ice was solid 8" everywhere, and about a 1/2 inch of snow (wear your cleats). Good luck next weekend, hope everyone has a great time, wish I could be there.
If interested heck out the pics of the bass and the Aquavu in my photo gallery, the attachments were too large to post here


Krustydawg


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

Just checked out your gallery and those are some really nice bass! The AquaVu pics are good too.


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

PymyBob,
I wish I knew you were gooing to be there the same time as us, it's always fun to hook up the guys from this website. I took a guy with me that had never seen the camera before and he was absolutely amazed, we really had a great time catching the bass and watching them take the bait on the Aquavu. What a great fishery Presque Isle is, if I lived in the area I would probably be divorced by the end of ice !  

krustydawg


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

If your going next week, we'll hook up then....


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

Won't be there next weekend, the wife has the weekend in the ER, so I get to spend some time with kids. The next weekend I can get to Presque is 3-5-05. Hopefully there will still be good ice, need to hit it one more time before I put the ice gear in storeage. Good luck this weekend and let me know if you guys locate the perch.

Krustydawg


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

can you use tip ups up their ??????thanks jim


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

Fishinful,
You are allowed any combination of 5 fishing devices. I saw a few guys using tip-ups Saturday. You may get lucky and get some of the pike that are in there. Hope this answered your question.

Krustydawg


----------

